# UP Behemoths are coming DD40ax



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I just ordered a bachmann DD40ax. I love these Behemoths, will see how it runs on my shelf layout it might be relegated to my outer track as the curves are a bit more gentle there. Maybe I'll add an Athearn U50 in the future. I'm gonna need more rolling stock LOL. Should go nicely with my UP gas turbine verandas.
-Art


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good for you Artii. I like those turbines too. Pete


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

One problem with the HO Bachmann DD40AX's is that any radius under 26" according to the staff or Model Railroader, it won't navigate it! I have one in N scale, a little noisy, but, they can pull! Its the dual motor/dual flywheel version.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I have the Bachmann dd40 in ho scale and it's not that great. It's nice to look at but that's it. I run mine on 22" curves and no matter how much weight is behind it, or empty, it slows down considerably. Also being a dual mode, it makes a lot of noise.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

From what I have found there are 2 different versions of the Bachmann DD40 engine and one is a huge difference than the other. One is overall a poor performer the other is a smooth good runner.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Massey said:


> From what I have found there are 2 different versions of the Bachmann DD40 engine and one is a huge difference than the other. One is overall a poor performer the other is a smooth good runner.
> 
> Massey


Well Massey, I'm hoping the new ones are the good runners. We will see in a few days when it arrives.
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I decided on the Bachmann DD40AX because of it's low price. It it can't negotiate my turns, I can rebuild or I am not out too much $$. The Athearn U50 is considerably more money (nicer too). Will have to see if that's an option down the road.
-Art


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bachmann, Athearn, and Overland all made several versions of the DD40AX.
In the Bachmann versions the drive trains are the #1 failing factor. Is the model your getting a spectrum? That would be the best version, second best would be the plus version.
Athearn's version has the wrong cab and sand boxes but it was the real first version off the blue prints, it just never got made in real life!
The versions can have single motor no flywheels, single motor with fly wheels, double motor connected at the center with no flywheels, double motor connected at the center with flywheels, double motors independent with no flywheels, double motors independent with flywheels, and all versions can have one of three motors, 3 pole, 5 pole HP and 7 pole Super HP motors.
Overland has several versions all same body just newer drives as time went on, They are great to look at but all poor runners all around!
Here's hoping you got a good model, They are cool to watch them run!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I can garantee the U50 will run on 24 inch raidius curves and according to Athearn supposed to run on 22-18 radius without issiue. Now since mine is my christmas present i am not allowed to play with it yet but I will see if i can not sneek it out to the garage and see if it will handle my 22 radius curves easily. Other then that they are great runners and emmensly detailed in every way.


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

*Dd40ax*

Hi 
I have a Bachmann DD40Ax road number 6900 (Bachmann item number 62105) Although my Layout is not finished I have sections of 22" radius track set up as a "test track" and it negotiates those with no problem ,(my finished Layout will have 24" radius curves) suffice to say that you just can't "crowd" the track as the locomotive hangs over the inside of the curve quite a bit but it hasn't derailed... Mine is a Dual motor , dual flywheel job and its very smooth...I'm happy with it


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Nolackofwanna said:


> Hi
> I have a Bachmann DD40Ax road number 6900 (Bachmann item number 62105) Although my Layout is not finished I have sections of 22" radius track set up as a "test track" and it negotiates those with no problem ,(my finished Layout will have 24" radius curves) suffice to say that you just can't "crowd" the track as the locomotive hangs over the inside of the curve quite a bit but it hasn't derailed... Mine is a Dual motor , dual flywheel job and its very smooth...I'm happy with it


That's the one i ordered. The review did not say it is a spectrum series. First thing to go will be the bachmann decoder to add sound. I also ordered a 6 pack of Walthers UP bethgon coalporters for it to pull. I have a few engines in my stable but not much rolling stock. I got my eye on a 3 pack of Athearn Procor ethanol tank cars. I saw them at my LHS and they looked very nicely detailed.
-Art


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Athearn's version has the wrong cab and sand boxes but it was the real first version off the blue prints, it just never got made in real life!


Sorry NIMT, but I have to disagree with this one. Athearn's DD40 is incorrectly labeled. It more accurately represents a DD35. They also made cabless versions sold to I believe the Southern Pacific and also Union Pacific. 

I have an Athearn "DD40" painted in CB&Q red and grey; it is quite an attractive model. Mine is unfortunately a dummy, but with the talgo type couplers (attached to the trucks, rather than the body) it will negotiate 18" radius curves, but only just. Of course the CB&Q never received these, neither did the B&O but Athearn offered one in this livery as well as several other non-prototypical schemes. 

Sorry to hijack the thread, I have no experience with Bachmann's versions. Hopefully you get the good one!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Smokinapankake,
I've had this conversation with many in the past and have done a ton of research on the subject! I even have the original MR magazine article with both Athearn and UP commenting on the confusion!
Read This Here


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Interesting article Sean, I'd never seen that one before. I did find this paragraph interesting though:

"Early in their careers the DD35s suffered from poor electrical reliability. It was suspected that sand from the internal sandboxes was getting in to the switchgear and new sandboxes were mounted on the walkways. This seems to have resovled many of the electrical problems, but as time moved on, they became quite "old fashioned". The DD35s did not having any form of anti-wheel-slip, and they were also the last EMD locos (along with the GP35s) to have DC generators."

What I thought was interesting is the mention of the early models had internal sandboxes. Perhaps this is what Athearn was reproducing? It also mentions that Athearn's model was patterned after a model EMD offered but never actually built so in my mind anyway, there remains some confusion as to what Athearn's model actually represents. Could it be an early DD35 with internal sandboxes? Or is it a model of a prototype that never was actually built? Either way they are undoubtedly monsters!

Fortunately, I live in North Ogden, Utah where the Ogden railroad museum is but a 10 minute drive away. We have a DD40 with the wide cab and external sandboxes on display right alongside a Gas Turbine. There are several other interesting locomotives on display as well so when I need my railroad fix I just head on down there. 

Thanks for posting the link to that article!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you!:thumbsup:
Another interesting note is that in another article they said that the model #'s DDA40X Is that it was a DD40 option A for the wide cab and X for experimental!
And yes folks it's DDA40X Not DD40AX


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Smokinapankake said:


> Interesting article Sean, I'd never seen that one before. I did find this paragraph interesting though:
> 
> "Early in their careers the DD35s suffered from poor electrical reliability. It was suspected that sand from the internal sandboxes was getting in to the switchgear and new sandboxes were mounted on the walkways. This seems to have resovled many of the electrical problems, but as time moved on, they became quite "old fashioned". The DD35s did not having any form of anti-wheel-slip, and they were also the last EMD locos (along with the GP35s) to have DC generators."
> 
> ...


That's funny - I was just there. I'll be back in the area again mid-December. The Autoliv plant there in town is one I'm responsible for.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Sstlure,
I wish I had a museum like that to visit. Would love to be that close to those behemoths. My DD40 is due to arrive in the mail tomorrow. I will report back tomorrow.
-Art


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that our Gas Turbine is one of only 2 left in the world. I've even been in the cab of that thing and sat in what remains of the engineers chair. 
They are all monsters if you ask me.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I managed to run my U50 on my layout today. It ran really smoothly and had no issues pulling a long string of cars and handled the 22 radius curves with ease.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> Well I managed to run my U50 on my layout today. It ran really smoothly and had no issues pulling a long string of cars and handled the 22 radius curves with ease.


That's nice to hear GC. One of those is on my xmas list for sure now. I read somewhere recently that Soundtraxx has a new sound scheme for it with dual prime movers and QSI has one coming soon. How did you manage to sneak that out of it's box so early before christmas???
-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I was storing it in my room for the time being, shhhh... And as for Soundtraxx I am considering not going with them for once. I have heard their dual sound file and it sounds correct but it again will only offer four light outputs. I am wanting to have more so i can have the two headlights on a seperate function and then the red mars on another with the back light on another which would be four but i am also planning on adding in running lights for underneather the engines walkways to give it some class. Only the QSI can achieve this and it sounds jsut as good and offers more control over sound functions with the controller.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> I was storing it in my room for the time being, shhhh...


Someone is gonna get a lump of coal in their stocking if he gets caught  Then again model railroad fans can always us some coal 
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Got my Bachmann DD40 in the mail yesterday. It's not real happy with my turns (flex track not sure of the radius). Other locos work ok. I will have to work out the kinks. Tried to install a Digitrax SDH164D sound decoder but I messed up and cut my speaker wire too short. I will have to see if digitrax is willing to send me another 10 pin sound harness damn!
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just splice the wire, why do you need another harness?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Just splice the wire, why do you need another harness?


No exposed wire to splice. I tried to pull the metal contact out of the harness and re-solder but was unsuccessful.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess you need another harness.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I guess you need another harness.


Since I have to return my faulty PR3 programmer to digitrax for replacement I will send the decoder along for the ride and hope for a replacement wiring harness.
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Went to the train show in Edison NJ yesterday. I got to see a couple of the new Athearn U50's. It's not in the Genesis line but it sure looks like it. They look really nice! I have been jonesing for one since they were released. 1 seller had one in SP black for $245 and another had 2 UP ones for $185. I held onto my money for now. I need another $100 so I can get a QSI stereo titan to install. I think it will be my xmas present. One thing about being into trains, if santa gives me some coal I would not mind LOL.
-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I love those wonderful Athearn U50's, I was a little upset at Soundtraxx's decision when i questioned them about a U50 sound decoder and they told me they were not releasing one and just how to change a few sound CV's then went and released one just for the purpose of the U50 on their site and stores. So I am also going to be going with QSI when I install it into mine but am unsure if i want the ten function one and also how to get my sound file just perfect.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

*U50 is here*

Mr. Fedex delivered my Athearn U50 today. Can't wait to get it running. It's gonna be another week before I get my QSI stereo titan decoder for it. I ordered it from Tony's trains but it has been a week and it still has not shipped from Vermont.  It should be here in plenty of time for christmas though. 
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> how to get my sound file just perfect.


GC,
What are you planning on doing to the sounds? The titan sound project has been released and with the stereo Titan it should bring out the dual prime mover sounds nicely. I was not planning on making any changes.
-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I had adjusted the volume levels of the prime movers and other parts of it as well as replacing the dynamic brakes accordingly. That way it all sounds smooth at any speed step.


----------

